# المحـــــــــــــــــــــــابس بالفيديو موضوع جديد



## pora (8 مايو 2010)

انا جايب ياجماعه فيديوهات رائعه هاتعرفك طريقه عمل المحابس المستخدمه فى دوائر التكييف المركزى
http://www.mediafire.com/file/mlnmnmtmmwo/Ball Valve.flvوهانزلهم فى نفس الموضوع تباعاااا واحد ورا التانى
ونبدا مع ال ball valve

وماتنسوش طبعا ثمن التحميل  الدعاء لوالدى وامى


----------



## aati badri (8 مايو 2010)

لسان حالنا
توقيعكم الكريم
الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد


----------



## aati badri (8 مايو 2010)

poraيا هندسة
عندك دا كلو
وانا تعبان في موضوعك بتاع المحابس:67:

للاسف الموقع/ الرابط لا يفتح


----------



## pora (8 مايو 2010)

اخى المهندس/aati badri 
اولا يسعدنى ويشرفنى انك ترد على موضوعى لانك من الاعضاء اللى انا بحبهم بجد
ثانيا الموضوع اللى انا سالت فيه كنت فعلا محتاج المعلومه دى وحضرتك ماتاخرتش
بالنسبه لموضوع الفيديوهات اللى عندى دى انا لسه جايبهم واتمنى انهم يعجبوك وياريت اسمع رايك الشخصى
ولو انك مادفعتش ثمن التحميل 
وانا جربت الرابط وهو شغال لكن انا هارفعه مرة تانيه علشان خاطرك بس ابقى عرفنى هو شغال والا لا

http://rapidshare.com/files/384985728/Ball_Valve.flv.html


----------



## aati badri (8 مايو 2010)

pora يا حبيب
تشكر وصدقني أبادلك نفس الشعور وأكثر
واضفنا وجوه ضاحكة لانك اتحسست من المزح

يظهر أنه محجوب عندنا للاسف الشديد


----------



## pora (9 مايو 2010)

*رابط جديد*

ياجماعه حد يبلغنا الروابط شغاله والا لا
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9786462/BallValve.flv.html


----------



## zanitty (9 مايو 2010)

شغالين يا جميل


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (9 مايو 2010)

مشكور يا الغالى


----------



## pora (10 مايو 2010)

وده تانى فيديو ال gate valve
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9808615/GateVavle.flv.html


----------



## pora (12 مايو 2010)

الفيديو القادم Swing Check Valve


----------



## pora (12 مايو 2010)

قريبــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا 
Swing Check Valve


----------



## aati badri (12 مايو 2010)

الشــــــــكر شئ اكيد.......
وفى انتظــــــــــــــــــــــــــارالمزيد


----------



## كريم كمال بلال (15 مايو 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالرحمن غنيم (18 مايو 2012)

الرابط مش شغال


----------



## hooka (19 مايو 2012)

يا رب اجزي اهلي خيرا واسكنهم فسيح جناتك وحرمهم علي النار 
" علي الفكرة انت خدت التمن مع ان البضاعة لنكاتها مش شغالة ":68:


----------



## khaled001133 (19 مايو 2012)

الف شكر على مجهودك لكن الروابط مش شغالة


----------



## drmady (20 مايو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير اخى الكريم على مجهودك الطيب ،، ولكن استاذنك اعادة رفع الملفات تانى على موقع المديا فير ضرورى وبسرعة لاهمية الموضوع وجزاك الله خير


----------



## romah (19 ديسمبر 2012)

جهد مشكور ولكن هذه الروابط محجوبة في السعودية


----------



## magdygamal_8 (15 مارس 2015)

Swing Check Valve
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol8wQVniNqI


----------



## م. عادل عبدالله (19 أغسطس 2017)

السادة الاعضاء المحترمين :
رجاء الافاده عن محابس تخفيض الضغط فى شيكات اطفاء الحريق لان عندى مشكله مع زميل هو مصمم انه يوصل الخط الجاف والخط الرطب من شبكة الرشاشات وهذا مرفوض من الدفاع المدنى واخيرا بيقترح تركيب محبس تخفيض الضغط على الشبكه ونوصيل وصله الدفاع المدنى على شبكه الرشاشات فهل محبس تخفيض الضغط فى حال قيام الدفاع المدنى بضخ الماء سيتحمل قوه الضغط لان الدفاع المدنى يضغط على 20 بار وانا ارى ان شبكة الرشاشات لن تتحمل هذا الضغط رجاء الافادة ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## وحيد الرحمن (26 يناير 2020)

استفسار
الرجاء توضيح الفرق بين الgate valve وال sluice gate وفيم يستخدم كلا منهما 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------

